# ~ UPUPA EPOPS ~  P-51' Mustang



## Rawshooter (Oct 17, 2011)

.. One from Paul Allen's "Flying Heritage Collection"
Paine Field, Everett Wa.





 Thanks for lookin'

~ Don


----------



## dots (Oct 17, 2011)

....


No image?


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 17, 2011)

dots said:


> ....
> 
> 
> No image?



  .. not sure what happened?  .. how's this?


----------



## dots (Oct 17, 2011)

Showing now.  There's red/green color aberrations on the prop and nose-cone. I thought you may have been using a wide-angle adaptor but viewing the EXIF data I think it's due to F3.5 at 18mm. Let me see if i can knock it out. It should sharpen-up the image.


----------



## dots (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 18, 2011)

.. Hey' nice fix dot! good eye, I new something was a bit fuzzy'
I shot this a few years back, one of my first outings with a dslr" .. I'v learned a bit since (I think?)
 ... thanks

~ Don


----------



## dots (Oct 18, 2011)

Your Spitfire and Hurricane photo..Are they of the BB Memorial Flight? I see the Czech insignia on the Spit but didn't know of other Hurricanes still in airworthy condition (are there?)...and "Z" looks familiar.

cheers,


----------



## Fishpaste (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 20, 2011)

dots said:


> Your Spitfire and Hurricane photo..Are they of the BB Memorial Flight? I see the Czech insignia on the Spit but didn't know of other Hurricanes still in airworthy condition (are there?)...and "Z" looks familiar.
> 
> cheers,



  .. Hello dots* .. these were taken last summer at Paul Allens "Flying Heritage Collection" free fly-days here in Everette's Paine Field.
 Here is the best I can do for a brief history of these aircraft*

  ..  Hurricane*
   --->  Hawker Hurricane Mk.XIIA : The Flying Heritage Collection

  ..  Spitfire*
   --->  Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vc : The Flying Heritage Collection

~ Don


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 20, 2011)

Fishpaste said:


> Beautiful!



  .. Thank you' F.P.*

~ Don


----------



## dots (Oct 20, 2011)

cheers for the links ..//


----------



## MatchlessArts (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful colors on this fighter. Just imagine that his plane could take down one of man kinds first fighter jets the Me 262...Ahh the glory of history...and the Rolls Royce


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 22, 2011)

MatchlessArts said:


> Beautiful colors on this fighter. Just imagine that his plane could take down one of man kinds first fighter jets the Me 262...Ahh the glory of history...and the Rolls Royce



  .. Hey' thanks for that nice tid-bit of info M.A.' .. I did not know that, after a little research I found that our "Prop-Job's"
shot down well over 100 jets during the war, even the P-47 had an impressive kill ratio.
 I must look for some old P-47' Thunderbot* shot's I have somewhere.

  .. scroll down a bit in this thread I found, these old war buff historians really get into it!

   ---->   ME 262 vs. P-51

~ Don


----------



## dots (Oct 22, 2011)

American versus British Requirements for Fighter Claims


----------



## dots (Oct 22, 2011)

_For example I've looked at US claims against the German jets, because there are good books on both sides; those claims are quite accurate, the Me-262 losses at least 3/4 of what the USAAF credited its pilots with. _


----------



## MatchlessArts (Oct 22, 2011)

do you have a facebook don or some other way of chatting?


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 23, 2011)

dots said:


> American versus British Requirements for Fighter Claims



  .. Hey' thanks dots* .. some interesting stuff there, I love going back in time  

~ Don


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 23, 2011)

MatchlessArts said:


> do you have a facebook don or some other way of chatting?



  .. not much of a chatter' Ben, but feel free to personal message me anytime.
Nor' am I a facebooker, though little sister has been trying to convert me  

~ Don


----------

